# Tropical Woodlice



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone know where I might be able to get a few dozen of these? 

I have seen some kits for breeding, but they seem a bit OTT - I only need a few for house keeping in my Whip scorpion tank. Has anyone tried them?

Thanks,
-G


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Tarantula-shop.com

I got a load off Dan a while back.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

you can use bog standard brit woodlice too u know


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

salad dodger said:


> you can use bog standard brit woodlice too u know


Yeah, i had wondered. Its just that the tropical ones look very cool. I might experiment with some UK species.


----------



## salad dodger (Feb 13, 2007)

there may be substantial diffs between brit & tropical subsbecies,
but as far as i can see the only dif is the tropical are white & native are grey


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I have a large culture of these that I no longer have any real use for.

I will gladly send you a film case with some in up (dependant on weather).

Just let me know where to send them.


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

i have british sp in most of my invert vivs and they do really well. Also a good food for my sallys etc.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Frogeye 1050 said:


> I have a large culture of these that I no longer have any real use for.
> 
> I will gladly send you a film case with some in up (dependant on weather).
> 
> Just let me know where to send them.


I've just sent you a pm, and again, that's really generous of you to offer.


----------



## Lee N (Aug 31, 2007)

Dig some up in your garden... work exactly the same and breed like wildfire as long as its damp and warm.


----------



## Fill (Nov 24, 2007)

Young_Gun said:


> Tarantula-shop.com
> 
> I got a load off Dan a while back.


Ditto :no1:


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

Failing that Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper do a few different species of everything from springtails to woodlice and live foods, they all come under live foods on there i think. Dont know if theyd have tropical species though.


----------

